# Using Heat to Cool Buildings



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Using Heat to Cool Buildings.



> *Novel materials could make practical air conditioners and refrigerators that use little or no electricity.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Of course, we already use heat for all of our current cooling needs. Heat from reactors or Carnot-cycle engines ends up running our compressors. But doing it so directly, with heat we all have left over from most things we do, is definitely exciting.


----------



## Skip59 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thats an interesting article if they could get this into widespread use it could save the world Billions a year in energy costs, but the energy companies will not like it because it would reduce their profit margin!


----------

